# 28" Motobike score



## bud poe (May 20, 2011)

So my buddy at work tells me he's cleaning out this house for his friend.  His friend's dad used to tinker with bikes along with making knives and swords and shields and chain male.  He had a ton of metalworking equipment in the basement plus a ton of tools.  He wasn't ready to let any of the tools go (I think his dad recently passed away) but there was some bike stuff he was willing to part with.  Here's the pile I left with, those are english 28"X1.5 rims with beautiful chrome.  The frameset is a mystery but the fenders look to be correct for my Pierce.  The frames serial # has been removed and the guy obviously has updated the stem/bars and crank.  I don't think the forks are OG but still a decent score either way!
I left a Swcwinn BMX with mag wheels behind and a pretty old 1940's (?) Raliegh with rod style brakes....


----------



## redline1968 (May 20, 2011)

great score bud.  im jealous.....


----------



## bud poe (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Mark, finally I beat you to an early bike!!!!  Too bad it's not a Harley....What do you think it is?  Badge holes are horizontal way around on the sides of the head tube...


----------



## twowheelfan (May 21, 2011)

crescent had hz holes way around. good score!


----------



## redline1968 (May 21, 2011)

ha ha ....  i'm glad you did  judging by the what it looks like hawthorne is my quess but the holes are not in back have to look closer to say... ah WHIZZER IS ON MY MIND


----------



## bud poe (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Mark and Tim, I'll start searching for pics of Crescent bikes and old Hawthorne's....Good luck with the Whizzer Mark, we'll have to rally when you get her done!


----------



## redline1968 (May 23, 2011)

yes that would be cool..  ill have the whizzer done after al shermans swap or in that time frame


----------



## twowheelfan (May 24, 2011)




----------



## bud poe (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for the pic, Tim.  A quick Google image search shows no Crescent motobike style frames though...the search for clues continues....
I think this is a good candidate to completely strip and build back up as a rider with those 28" english rims...I want to leave it bare steel and maybe clear powdercoat?  I think it'd look cool...


----------



## twowheelfan (May 24, 2011)

it would, but clear pwdrcoat? keep it cheap, just wipe it w/ oil! if it gets a little brown, then hit it w/ the wheel again. you might end up with an browned type gun finish that they used on firearms before blueing.


----------



## bud poe (May 24, 2011)

Good point Tim!  It would end up with a much more interesting finish that way...Thanks for the input!


----------

